# Shrimp City



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

This journal will be a combinded efforts of the shrimp tanks.

SO far
10G CBS/CRS
10G Red Rilli (currently doubling as a breeding tank for fish)
10G Yellows (sadly most died off so its now 4-5 yellows and a bunch of fry)
5G Edge - Painted Fire red shrimp/fry tank also known as the love shack
12G edge - community tank with Pumpkin shrimp

Pumpkin Shrimp









































Back in the 5G Fry/PFR shrimp tank....The fry are getting big.. and actually look like fish!


























and a fire red


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

CRS/CBS Tank









CBS









































CRS









Yellow Shrimp Tank

































Red Rilli Tank









CPD Breeding tank - new technique i'm attempting








This idea/tank was scrapped since they didnt seem to breed to while in it. I think the envrioment stressed them out and wasn't relaxed enough for them.
This tank now has substrate and my pumpkins. One possibly two is full of eggs and the babys probably wouldn't make it in the community so they have their own tank for now. its also being used as my "egg" tank to dump my breeding traps into. I'm up to about 7 fry after dumping the traps into the tank every few days. Ill post some new pics of these in the next few days.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Is that a saddled Yellow I see!? Great looking shrimp, love the PFR.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried the yarn mop myself when I bred lemon tetras. It didn't really work well for me, and I didn't like the tiny threads of yarn that it let out. But many breeders use yarn mops so I hope it works for you. 

Beautiful pics. I love the one of the CRS especially.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank ya!

Sadly the berried yellow is the one that bit the dust.

Breeding mops - This round i made 2 breeding traps, one with yarn, 1 with java moss. So i will see what one works better in a few days!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> Thank ya!
> 
> Sadly the berried yellow is the one that bit the dust.
> 
> Breeding mops - This round i made 2 breeding traps, one with yarn, 1 with java moss. So i will see what one works better in a few days!


I bet a quarter on the java moss. :bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I will get some better shots with the slr later.. but a couple quick cell phone shots of what the breeding tank (now egg and freshly hatched fry tank looks like)


















It's always so exciting to find new fry. I think I'm upto 11 or 12


----------



## javamoss (Feb 3, 2013)

Amazing photos!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I re-did two of the tanks on the weekend with ADA and some lovely spare plants (thanks greenfin!)
They are currently leeching ammonia and doing their thing... They will end up being CRS/CBS tanks for a little culling /selective breeding... or.. TIBEE tanks if my OEBTS and Crystal happen to get down before the OEBT tank is ready for them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love OEBT's, but those pumpkins sure pop too!

Great looking shrimp man! I miss mine!!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The tanks still need lots of love but here's a few quick cell phone shots of the workshop tanks in their current state  ... And yes half need some rescaping. Soon to be back to shrimp and CPD city 

new CBS*









Old CBS tank... may use it for culls.. tbd.









Old tank for CPDs, assain snails and dario darios (since they were eating to many shrimp in another tank)









The new CRS tank









The Bucket pond.. originally purchased to keep my waterfall plants alive over winter is now home to a bunch of pumpkins and CPDs


----------

